# carp rods



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

am spirit carp 10 ft. 08-15, 12 ft. 10-20, line class 2-p im6 grpahite. 32.95 bucks and 37.95 bucks.:G


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

catfishconnection


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you actually own these rods?I was curious about them when 
they first turned up a couple of years ago,wouldn't mind a decent
10ft rod.However,the only review I've seen on them was very poor.
They are suppose to be grossly underrated and nowhere near what
is stated?The description paints a picture of a nice,fairly light action
rod but I guess they wound up being just a stiff,heavy action surf 
rod,with a mega thick blank and the word ''carp'' labeled on them?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

no i don,t. would like to own one. but got to many now. great deal on them.


----------

